# Conformation Critique



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

This is the only good recent photo I have.....he is a 7yr old 15.3hh QH Gelding. He is my main barrel horse right now.....

And don't mind his neck he was focused on our friends little boy who was walking getting ready to walked by....and was curious if the car in his had was a nummy treat lol. Also standing in a slight dip........


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

Bump..........


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

I am in love with him. I don't see anything bad that stands out, but can't really tell for sure without correct confo pics. He looks like such a sweet boy


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

He looks like such a sweetheart!

He's short in the back, and has a short, scrawny neck. His head is really nice and cute. His croup is long, but very straight and flat. He's also built downhill. Can't say much more than that because the picture isn't a good one for conformation critique.

I would like to bring up his hooves, however. His hooves are very poorly angled and it's actually quite concerning to me. Were I you, I'd look into a new farrier as soon as possible, and try to find someone who can fix that mess!


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm going to respectfully disagree with Mudpie. I think he's balanced almost perfectly, shoulder/back/hip are the same length. I personally love his neck, good length, gorgeous shape and clean throatlatch, it also ties in well to his chest. He should be extremely versatile in any sport with that tie in and should be able to work off his haunches and not be too on the forehand. I also love his legs, his hocks are outstanding. He is in perfect flesh, great deep strong hip, tight and firm topline, powerful shoulder, all over yum. His feet could use a little less toe but thankfully he has nice heel. I can't find much flaw with this handsome devil.


----------



## 1RedHorse (May 3, 2011)

I would prefer more slope to his shoulder and his hocks a touch lower. Love his hip!

The only thing that really stands out to me are his hooves. His angles are way off. Your asking for issues.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

If that is JJ, he sure looks like his momma...


----------

